# The Official 12/17 Storm Discussion Thread



## KingM (Dec 15, 2008)

It looks like a snowstorm is hitting Upstate NY and NNE on Wednesday, with some mixing in SNE. It sounds like it's moving quickly, but might drop eight inches or so in the north country, according to what they were saying.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm bringin some snow, move over ULLR, you false prophet.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2008)

+1 This is one worth watching...  Temps are marginal afterwards, but at higher altitudes it seems like goodness. Could be good skiing into the weekend.   Watch for a signal from powderhound.
More virgins for the pyre....


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 15, 2008)

And my vacation starts Thursday. Gee, what's a man to do?


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> And my vacation starts Thursday. Gee, what's a man to do?


Get "sick"the day before?    (AKA the "vacation enhancement program")


----------



## danny p (Dec 15, 2008)

I took wednesday off in anticipation of this...hope it isn't another bust like friday.....


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 15, 2008)

MRG on tuesday ought to be solid after this event and the snow showers forecasted during the days coming. c'mon ullr.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

The NAM model (which I guess nobody puts any faith in) is calling for snow even in SNE.


----------



## reefer (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm just glad KingM strated this thread, and not Greg.............................................


----------



## kingslug (Dec 15, 2008)

NOAA says...mixed.


----------



## SkiBunny (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Official Snowdance*

I am doing the Official snowdance!

:wink:


----------



## prisnah (Dec 15, 2008)

Figures I had last week off and next week off, but gotta work this one.

Although Friday of last week was a pretty good day at SR. At least for me.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 15, 2008)

signature fail, btw prisnah. 

here's hoping it's all snow...ullr knows we need it.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2008)

does not seem like a lot, but better dry and cold than warm and wet.  ncfm.


----------



## hardline (Dec 15, 2008)

i aint sweatin this one. its still early and i have a ton of parties this week. so after i go tomorrow i am looked till sunday.


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 16, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> MRG on tuesday ought to be solid after this event and the snow showers forecasted during the days coming. c'mon ullr.



I think you mean Thursday not Tuesday, right?  The storm is predicted for Wed 12/17 so that would make Thursday at MRG solid after this event.  Correct?  Just sayin'. :wink:


----------



## JD (Dec 16, 2008)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=btv&FcstType=text&site=BTV&map.x=250&map.y=124
Liking the forcast...


----------



## danny p (Dec 16, 2008)

yep forecast is looking good...hopefully we'll be shredding some freshies tomorrow!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2008)

Temp dropped quite a bit this AM and I drove to work in some freezing rain/sleet. Looks like it may fall again later today before more precip rolls in.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 16, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I think you mean Thursday not Tuesday, right?  The storm is predicted for Wed 12/17 so that would make Thursday at MRG solid after this event.  Correct?  Just sayin'. :wink:



Well, yeah, I hear ya. I did mean tuesday though. tuesday 12/23. That's why I said solid, and not powdery, freshies, or any other word for fresh snow.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 16, 2008)

Just looking at the national map there is a big swath of moisture with lots of cold air. Looks like at least a nice moderate snowfall for northeast in the coming days.


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 16, 2008)

WCAX (Burlington) is calling for 1-3" tonight and 1-3" tomorrow...mountains will get more.


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 16, 2008)

nelsapbm said:


> WCAX (Burlington) is calling for 1-3" tonight and 1-3" tomorrow...mountains will get more.



Awesome. It's kinda difficult focusing on all the crap I gotta get done before tomorrow at work with Thursday's start to vacation on the horizon with all this possible goodness coming.


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like fun!  I'll probably be in Maine (SR?) Fri/Sat


----------



## hardline (Dec 16, 2008)

we got big fat flakes in nyc. heading to the creek in a few


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm no forecaster, but that is one sweet radar bluein' our way....


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Its puking in Jersey!  Ground is covered


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 16, 2008)

WMUR Channel 9 is calling for 3-5 by noontime!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

Almost 2 inches so far here in the Lehigh Valley...sa weet ness..and still dumping..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Just about 2 inches here also...too bad there's no skiing in Summit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

It's looking like a dryslot in about an hour and then a changeover to sleet/freezing rain and then plain rain in the morning..28 degrees here..


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 16, 2008)

Henry M's maps gave me a boner...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 16, 2008)

Holy crap those consecutive storms would rock!!  Not looking good for Christmas shopping!


----------



## JD (Dec 16, 2008)

Dawn Patrol at SBN on Thursday.  6 inthelot.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 16, 2008)

My christmas shopping is done today, and the rest of it will be done at MRG on tuesday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> Henry M's maps gave me a boner...



Schwing!!!!!


----------



## KingM (Dec 16, 2008)

Love those maps.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Holy crap those consecutive storms would rock!!  Not looking good for Christmas shopping!



Hopefully you're done, or going the online route


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Hopefully you're done, or going the online route



My Christmas shopping involved a trip to the Giant supermarket for gift cards and online purchases..and as I was joking with Root before..you can't get your significant other a giftcard to Chilis..even if they love fajitas..lol


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 16, 2008)

It's snowing here on the Cape. 3rd snowfall of the year...im more excited than I have been in a long time.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

Meteo Madness?
Is that a euphemism for media overhype?:roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

I just went on a 45 minute walk all throughout my hood. The temperature is 28 degrees with a light freezing rain which is coating everything..areas that were slush puddles an hour ago are now getting crunchy..based on the radar..it looks like a band of moderate freezing rain is headed this way as it's over Reading right now..tomorrow morning could be a mess in valley locations where temperatures struggle to rise above freezing.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm starting to wonder whether the drive to school tomorrow will be safe. My car's kinda light and idk how well it'll drive in the snow yet. From the look of the radar this snow isn't gonna go anywhere for a while, too...


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2008)

Snow's been coming down for at least an hour; we're in a moderate band right now. Already a dusting and the roads are covered. Too bad the fookin changeover has to come in the morning, but it should be nice at Wachusett for reopening day.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe an inche of snow here in CT...then it turned to freezing rain. But another system rolls in Friday...then one again Sunday...then maybe another Christmas Eve. Sweet!


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

Probably ended up with a half inch of snow with a quarter inch of crust. Yuck.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 17, 2008)

1.5 inches of snow....about 1/10th of an inch of ice...


----------



## Euler (Dec 17, 2008)

2 + inches of dense, sleety snow in WIlmington.  Still coming down.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 17, 2008)

Left my house at about quarter of 7 2-3" on the cars and the ground... no changeover yet <knock on wood>

26 degrees at home
28 degrees at the office, getting a little sleety here.

-w


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> I'm starting to wonder whether the drive to school tomorrow will be safe. My car's kinda light and idk how well it'll drive in the snow yet. From the look of the radar this snow isn't gonna go anywhere for a while, too...



It's safe.  You'll be behind the slowest drivers in the state.   Even if you get hit, it will be at 5mph  :flame:


----------



## KingM (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Probably ended up with a half inch of snow with a quarter inch of crust. Yuck.



Small consolation, maybe, but it looks great in the north country. SB reported 5" and it's still coming down at a good clip. It's good snow for this time of year, too, the kind that crunches under your feet. Not too wet, not too dry.


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 17, 2008)

KingM said:


> Small consolation, maybe, but it looks great in the north country. SB reported 5" and it's still coming down at a good clip. It's good snow for this time of year, too, the kind that crunches under your feet. Not too wet, not too dry.



Small consolation nothing. I'll be there tomorrow. And Friday is looking sa-weet.


----------



## KingM (Dec 17, 2008)

Dumping at the moment, which is funny because I checked out the radar and it looked like we'd hit a dry slot with a few localized blue patches. We must be in the middle of one of them.


----------



## tcharron (Dec 17, 2008)

God I hope they fix our power today, even in the snow.  The 1, 2, 3 combo punch of snow, even if total is only a foot, would TOTALLY give PSNH an excuse for me not to have power untill January.


----------



## Zand (Dec 17, 2008)

Couple inches here... nothing great but it'll do. Heading to Wachusett in a few.


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 17, 2008)

There was 4-5" on the ground/car when I left for work this morning.  Havent been out since I got here, but if I had to guess, we've got somewhere around 6-7" and it's still snowing (So. Burl VT).


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 17, 2008)

We got about 1" of snow last night and currently it's 32.4F with freezing rain. We have about 1/4" of ice glaze on everything.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 17, 2008)

KingM said:


> Dumping at the moment, which is funny because I checked out the radar and it looked like we'd hit a dry slot with a few localized blue patches. We must be in the middle of one of them.




Nice Moe Ghoul is up at Sugarbush right now..KingM why aren't you skiing today?


----------



## KingM (Dec 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice Moe Ghoul is up at Sugarbush right now..KingM why aren't you skiing today?



Yeah, good question. I've got too much stuff to get done here in preparation for Christmas Week. I'll get up again this week, though, even if have to sneak out the back door when Melinda turns her back.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2008)

KingM said:


> Yeah, good question. I've got too much stuff to get done here in preparation for Christmas Week. I'll get up again this week, though, even if have to sneak out the back door when Melinda turns her back.



just tell her you are checking on the surface conditions at the ski areas so that you can accurately inform your guests on what to expect.  it sounds like a good business move.  ;-)


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 17, 2008)

yuck...rain here. all the snow from last night melted away. good to hear of the dumpage up north though.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 17, 2008)

It started snowing here around 7 or 8 last night, we got about a 1/2 inch then it changed to freezing rain, it was fun cleaning the ice of the car at 5 AM.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 17, 2008)

stowe-8"
ragged-7"
jay-6"
wildcat-6"
cannon-6"
killington-6"
waterville-5"
loon-4"


glad this storm carried through.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 17, 2008)

Boyne reports:

Loon (8:07AM) - 4"
Sugarloaf (9:45AM) - 4"
Sunday River (noon-ish) - 5"

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got back from Loon, they have 6" and it is still falling!  Great day!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 17, 2008)

The snow is starting to melt now


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 17, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Just got back from Loon, they have 6" and it is still falling!  Great day!




try any of the woods?


----------



## WJenness (Dec 17, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Just got back from Loon, they have 6" and it is still falling!  Great day!



Nice.

I've got my fingers crossed that I'll be able to make it up there on Sunday.

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 17, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> try any of the woods?



No, no woods, I wouldn't do them yet.  Reason being we got a lot of rain Monday through Monday night with 50F temps, and then on Tuesday it was below freezing.  The surface conditions yesterday were almost bullet proof on the trail, and a lot was taken away off the trail.  But if these storms keep coming in as predicted we'll be in there soon!


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Just got back from Loon, they have 6" and it is still falling!  Great day!



Why did you leave..?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Why did you leave..?



I have to go to work, already played hooky from the day job.  Which I text messaged my boss at around 8AM and said, It's snowing, you know where to find me.  His response?  Have fun, see you Monday!

Sweeeeetttt


----------



## Zand (Dec 17, 2008)

About 2 inches here topped with a light coating of freezing rain (those words make central MAers and southern NHers cringe right now). 3" topped with freezing rain at Wachusett. Now for the real storms.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 17, 2008)

Well today is 12/17

And the snow is gone


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 17, 2008)

Only 24 hours until the next storm!!!


----------



## danny p (Dec 18, 2008)

this storm totally delivered!  8-10" @ K yesterday with only an hour of changeover to sleet/freezing r@^n and then back to snow.  Trees were sick!  Bring on the refresh!  Vermont has got the goods!


----------



## Elf28p (Dec 18, 2008)

*Advice*

So where and when should a fellow CT skier go for this storm? I can go Friday night or Saturday. Thanks.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 18, 2008)

It's Thursday nite, 7:39, I pounded a NY strip at the Hydeaway Inn, Nicely buzzed with a Castletrock after glow and we nailed the preseason motherlode as Wednesday was a great ski day, 6-9" total with plenty of snow dunes off the Heavensgate lift. Overcast and very little wind for past 2 days, Paradise was a little too ruff for the Coomba's, I carved out about 50 Lbs of rock, and stayed off of it. I can appreciate the magic of Mad River Valley, and words don't properly describe it. Good news, more snow moving in Friday, so we're staying til saturday.stoke. We Ran on the Valleyhouse and heavensgate lift all day yesterday, and the Super bravo lift, and Castlerock today. Snow has been very good, Tuesday was powderish (for the East Coast), today got another coupla inches of denser snow, and the 30+ temps made it heavier, but still very playful. Life is good, the Doors just came on the jukebox.......


----------

